# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Υβριδικός Προενισχυτής Γραμμής

## Ακρίτας

Η κατασκευή που παρουσιάζω εδώ είναι κατά κάποιο τρόπο συνέχεια της συζήτησης σε αυτό το θέμα και  παρά το γεγονός ότι είναι ολοκληρωμένη (λείπει μονο το κουτί) είναι  στην ουσία πιλοτική για την στερεοφωνική έκδοση που θα ακολουθήσει.  Πρόκειται για ένα προενισχυτή με ένα τρανζίστορ και μια διπλοτρίοδο, συν  τα βοηθητικά κυκλώματα. Η βασική πηγή πληροφοριών είναι εδώ. 



Το θεωρητικό διάγραμμα του κυκλώματος είναι το παρακάτω:



Αρχίζοντας  από τη λυχνία, δείχνει περίεργος ο τρόπος της πόλωσης στο πρώτο  τριοδικό. Το πώς λειτουργεί αναλύεται στον δεύτερο σύνδεσμο που δίνω. Το  πρόβλημα με τη συνδεσμολογία αυτή είναι η χαμηλή αντίσταση εισόδου,  μόλις 4.5 ΚΩ, για τον λόγο αυτό προηγείται το τρανζίστορ σε  συνδεσμολογία κοινού συλλέκτη (emiter follower), ανεβάζοντας την  αντίσταση εισόδου στα 200 ΚΩ περίπου. 

Το LM317 με το 2Ν2904  είναι σε συνδεσμολογία ομαλής εκκίνησης και τροφοδοτούν τα νήματα της  λυχνίας και το τρανζίστορ με 12V, ενώ η λυχνία τροφοδοτείται από το 7818  με 18V. Το κύκλωμα συνολικά τροφοδοτείται με +24V dc και καταναλώνει  160mA (λόγω των νημάτων της λυχνίας).

Το κύκλωμα αρχικά  κατασκευάστηκε να λειτουργεί μόνο με το 317 με 12V, αλλά τελικά κατέληξα  ότι η τάση στη λυχνία πρέπει να αυξηθεί στα 18V και πρόσθεσα το 7818.

Η  λυχνία που χρησιμοποιώ ειναι η ECC82 που έδωσε τα καλύτερα  αποτελέσματα. Ικανοποιητική ήταν επίσης και η ECC83, ενώ η ECC81 δεν  ήταν ικανοποιητική. Μεγάλη σημασία έχει η ρύθμιση της πόλωσης στο πρώτο  τριοδικο. Εδώ φαίνεται η έξοδος του προενισχυτή με τριγωνικό σήμα 200 mV στην είσοδο (ενίσχυση τάσης χ 10):



Και εδώ με την πόλωση αρύθμιστη. 



Μερικές εικόνες ακόμα:

 

Επιφυλάσσομαι για την στερεοφωνική έκδοση.

----------

dinos.liaskos (06-11-18), 

SeAfasia (03-11-18), 

selectronic (03-11-18)

----------


## SeAfasia

Άλλη μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη Γιώργο.....

----------


## Ακρίτας

Έ, τώρα που θα μας κόψουν το RF θα το ρίξουμε στο AUDIO. 

Καληνύχτα Κώστα.

----------

dinos.liaskos (24-01-19), 

lepouras (06-11-18)

----------


## SeAfasia

> Έ, τώρα που θα μας κόψουν το RF θα το ρίξουμε στο AUDIO. 
> 
> Καληνύχτα Κώστα.



υπάρχει και το CW εκεί οδεύω...73/44 cw

----------


## p.gabr

Αντε Γιωργη ΠΑΝΤΑ ομορφιές χαρίζεις  , εκδοση και σε 5¨1 παρακαλώ

----------

Ακρίτας (05-11-18)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ωραιότατο και μπράβο σας! Μια διαφωνία έχω μόνο: Η τάση των 18 βολτ για την λυχνία είναι πολύ μικρή και η παραμόρφωση θα είναι σημαντική. Προτείνω μια πολύ μεγαλύτερη τάση πχ 180 ή ακόμη και 250 βολτ, με μια κάποια αύξηση των αντιστάσεων φόρτου (πχ στα 100kΩ) και στην πόλωση βέβαια, με αντίσταση καθόδου.

----------


## nick1974

> Ωραιότατο και μπράβο σας! Μια διαφωνία έχω μόνο: Η τάση των 18 βολτ για την λυχνία είναι πολύ μικρή και η παραμόρφωση θα είναι σημαντική. Προτείνω μια πολύ μεγαλύτερη τάση πχ 180 ή ακόμη και 250 βολτ, με μια κάποια αύξηση των αντιστάσεων φόρτου (πχ στα 100kΩ) και στην πόλωση βέβαια, με αντίσταση καθόδου.




ειναι η νεα μοδα και τελικα με σωστες πολωσεις δουλευουν καλα...
ο λογος που παραμορφωναν σε παλαιοτερα πειραματα οι χαμηλες τασεις ηταν επειδη δεν αλλαζαμε πολωση απ τα 250 η τα 470 k και οι λαμπες ανεβαζαν ταξη λειτουργειας απο Α σε ΑΒ η ισως και σε Β



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

dinos.liaskos (24-01-19)

----------


## selectronic

> Ωραιότατο και μπράβο σας! Μια διαφωνία έχω μόνο: Η τάση των 18 βολτ για την λυχνία είναι πολύ μικρή και η παραμόρφωση θα είναι σημαντική. Προτείνω μια πολύ μεγαλύτερη τάση πχ 180 ή ακόμη και 250 βολτ, με μια κάποια αύξηση των αντιστάσεων φόρτου (πχ στα 100kΩ) και στην πόλωση βέβαια, με αντίσταση καθόδου.



Μάλλον δεν διάβασες το αρχικό μήνυμα για να δεις την φιλοσοφία της κατασκευής...

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Ωραιότατο και μπράβο σας! Μια διαφωνία έχω μόνο: Η τάση των 18 βολτ για την λυχνία είναι πολύ μικρή και η παραμόρφωση θα είναι σημαντική. Προτείνω μια πολύ μεγαλύτερη τάση πχ 180 ή ακόμη και 250 βολτ, με μια κάποια αύξηση των αντιστάσεων φόρτου (πχ στα 100kΩ) και στην πόλωση βέβαια, με αντίσταση καθόδου.



Δημήτρη, στο δεύτερο σύνδεσμο της αρχικής ανάρτησης υπάρχει σε pdf μια περίληψη της θεωρίας που βρίσκεται πίσω από αυτό τον τρόπο λειτουργίας. Με τη σωστή πόλωση η παραμόρφωση μπορεί να μείνει σε χαμηλά επίπεδα. Το πρόβλημα που βρήκα εγώ είναι ότι χρειάζεται ρύθμιση με γεννήτρια και παλμογράφο γιατί υπάρχουν διαφορές από λυχνία σε λυχνία ακόμα και του ίδιου τύπου.
Ένα δεύτερο πρόβλημα είναι η χαμηλή αντίσταση εισόδου. Στη συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή μέτρησα 4.5Κ.

----------


## KOKAR

Γιώργο γιατι επέλεξες να βαλεις το τρανζίστορ σαν προσαρμογή / ενίσχυση και οχι κανένα τελεστικό χαμηλού θορύβου ?

----------


## Ακρίτας

Θέλησα να το κάνω όσο πιο απλό γίνεται Κώστα. Εν τω μεταξύ δεν κατάφερα να το ακούσω ακόμα. Το ερχόμενο Σαββατοκύριακο ίσως...

----------

